# Hettrick Pedal Wagon



## RRyder95 (Aug 22, 2017)

I have a Hettrick Pedal Wagon missing Grips. I remember it having coke bottle grips on it. Can anyone tell me what they were. I have attached a photo of me on the Pedal wagon, but I can't make out the Grips. Trying to bring it back to life.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 22, 2017)

This web page might help: http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/childrens/1952-hettrick-pedalwagon/

The catalog pages show a model having ball end grips. The recent color photos of one show the coke bottle grips you mentioned. Could be the older models had ball end and the newer models had coke bottle. Maybe based on the images on the page your memories will pick up on one of those two styles.

Dave


----------



## RRyder95 (Sep 1, 2017)

Hi Dave
Thanks, went with the Ball type.


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 1, 2017)

Your pedal wagon is really looking good! Nice that you were able to hang onto your childhood wheels and have photo history to go with it.

Dave


----------



## RRyder95 (Sep 2, 2017)

ridingtoy said:


> Your pedal wagon is really looking good! Nice that you were able to hang onto your childhood wheels and have photo history to go with it.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave
Still have a few problems to shake out. I kept the original badge and it has some damage on it. The rear markings are giving me fits. I have tried to make it on my HP with white decal paper. Cutting around it is impossible for me. I tried matching the color around the edges and got close, but not good enough. I need a better photo from some one of the original rear markings. Maybe with a very high digital photo I can clean it up and make a better decal.

Terry


----------

